# Banded Knifefish Gymnotus carapo



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

does any one one her have one . could get some info


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Charles had some for sale for the longest time, I think he might have just sold his last one though. 

Check out the Canadian Aquatics Website


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

That last one was to him. He wanted to learn more information about it...

A few people here have them. They feed mostly at night and they are very much a noctunal animal. Will eat smaller fish. And will not like other knife fish in the same tank.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

cool fish . i might want a tiger soon and maybe sell this on. but for now he is pretty happy in my tank


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

does not seem to be eating much . wonder whats a food of choice


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

What you feeding it? My former carapo was eating smelts and prawns/shrimps. They eat till they all look bloated. They prefer warmer temp around 84-85F.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im around 80 our 78 . over 80 is very warm . im just feeding bloodworms right know. ive tried some prawn . maybe i should cut it up in small pieces


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> im around 80 our 78 . over 80 is very warm . im just feeding bloodworms right know. ive tried some prawn . maybe i should cut it up in small pieces


That's probably why it's eating less.78F is cold for them and the metabolism becomes lower. They prefer warmer water above 80F. Warmer water and the metabolism becomes higher equals to eating more and growing fast. Even large prawn and it just trashed it around till it can grabbed a bite size to swallow.

Their is no point of cutting it up to small pieces if the fish won't just eat it. It will only pollute the water.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

with a puffer what would be a good choice ??


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not sure if which fish you're going to prioritize but of water temp is the issue, then best to separate both. If you wanna comm them both, since the carapo eats even just a little, then it should be ok. The only problem facing the carapo as it will hardly grow.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im gonna turn up the temp to 81 82 and see . im gonna go get a maxiget and the air thingy valve and turn it up so there gonna be alot of air


----------

